# End of the Revelator??



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I just browsing around and came across this.....

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/archive/18w-8831g00.pdf


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

the date says 2009. i'm guessing that model is disco, not necessarily the revelator all together


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

Nah, they just dropped-off the rubber thing on the magnet (the 8 in 8*8*31). 8531 is still there, with brand-new-cool-looking datasheet
http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/18w-8531g00.pdf

The list of datasheets, hm  
http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

stockgp said:


> the date says 2009. i'm guessing that model is disco, not necessarily the revelator all together


I clicked on 3-4 of the various Rev models, they all said discontinued!


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

You are in the "archive" section of their site 
Even a part of their "classic" line is still there too, so no worries...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah..... my bad!!!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you had some people worried there for a minute.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I almost cried when i read that tittle.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

eviling said:


> I almost cried when i read that tittle.


I almost pissed a bit myself.:surprised:


----------

